# 'Burnt Orange' Mini Maglite AA?



## goldenlight (May 3, 2010)

I came across a listing on Ebay for some Mini Maglites AA that were described as 'burnt orange', 'Cross between Red and Orange'

They are in the black plastic 'gift box', that I haven't seen for many years.

My guess is that they are NOS (New old stock).

Is there any interest in these for Mini Maglite collectors?


----------



## GLOCK18 (May 4, 2010)

This color was produced and sold by Action lights it is a recent color. It’s a cool looking color I bought one a few months ago.


----------



## geoff538 (May 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if you (Glock18) bought the same one I did on ebay, but.... the one I received was NOT the one pictured. The one pictured was an awesome orange. The one I received was almost pink!!! NOT the same light. Just beware "goldenlight". I gave mine to my mom, she thought it was pretty.


----------



## GLOCK18 (May 6, 2010)

I bought my from there web site but its the same seller on the bay, maybe they sent you the wrong light. Its only Its 2 dollars more on ther web site, they didnt offer it on the web when I first bought it and paid 17 dollars when it first came out.


----------

